# Looking to move to Africa



## bshaneb72 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone got sugesstions on a good place to relocate to in Africa. Was thinking Congo, SA, Kenya, etc. Any thoughts wouldbe nice thanks.


----------



## Ina Garde (Jun 15, 2013)

*SA would be a soft landing*



bshaneb72 said:


> Anyone got sugesstions on a good place to relocate to in Africa. Was thinking Congo, SA, Kenya, etc. Any thoughts wouldbe nice thanks.


It depends on many factors, if you have some money, SA would be good.
Africa is a great place.
Some have gone there and instead of discovering Africa, they discovered themselves.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

bshaneb72 said:


> Anyone got sugesstions on a good place to relocate to in Africa. Was thinking Congo, SA, Kenya, etc. Any thoughts wouldbe nice thanks.


Couple of things:

Congo and South Africa are VERY VERY different! So you have to decided what you want. 

Second and I think the most important is how you are going to move. What visa are you going to apply for? We can advise you of what is needed in South Africa, but for the other countries you might want to try the 'Rest of The World' Forum.


----------

